

Using hapi.js with Socket.io - mtharrison
http://matt-harrison.com/using-hapi-js-with-socket-io/

======
nailer
It's probably also worth looking at HTML5 SSE. Asides from being simpler than
websockets (and socket.io with all its various fallbacks) It also lets you use
REST semantics everywhere, since everything is HTTP.

